# Megan Muffler on a 1990 Nissan 300ZX 2+2 ???



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

dont waste your money on that crap. use greddy, nismo, hks, apexi, etc...

The greddy SP2 is a good exhaust for a good price. Not sure if they make an axel back exhaust system for the z32, but its cheaper than the cat back. or pick up a used one on ebay or something. they'll last longer than megan racing.


----------

